# First fish of the year



## 69machI (Apr 11, 2007)

It warmed up for a few days here in VA about a week ago, and the bass were in the shallow feeding on frogs and craws.

<a><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v346/secretsquirrell/november06013.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v346/secretsquirrell/Lungamar073.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v346/secretsquirrell/lungaMar07002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome!

I'm jealous!


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm jealous!



me too!

Good job man! And Welcome!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW :shock: Thats great!! What a way to start the season out, keep it up and keep the pictures coming.



fishnfever


----------



## 69machI (Apr 12, 2007)

Nothing like a little sunlight to push the big feeders to the shallows. Too Bad it's going to be cold and rainy for this weekend here in northern VA.

<a><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v346/secretsquirrell/smallOct06052.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------

